# my 4ft 60G set up progress



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

just thought id post up some pics of my set up in stages and the result up to the cycling :-D:-D


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

2 coats of undercoat, 2 coats of paint ( 'Maldives Blue' for ppl who are curious ) and 2 coats of gloss later and its ready, could of went 1 more coat of gloss but looks great the way it is  and was too keen to get it set up haha ill post pics of cycling soon


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

some other pics


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking pretty awesome!
Not planning on any live plants?


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah i eventually want this planted but dont have an aquarium light and hood at this stage so not worth it? thanks


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Looking pretty good so far!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the tank rimless? That stand really stands out, what made you want to paint it blue?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the blue stand too!
If the walls in my house weren't crazy colors (staring at a bright red wall right now) I'd definitely want some crazy colored furniture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

haha thanks everyone, umm it was either the blue or a reddish color and my partner and i decided on the blue color! stands out alot doesnt it, very glossy, especially in a dining room with white tiles and creamy colored walls! haha what you mean by rimless?? it has little glass edges so the glass lids sit on?


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

blue is a different color. looks nice. what is that in your tank ? a filter?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Joe1985 said:


> haha thanks everyone, umm it was either the blue or a reddish color and my partner and i decided on the blue color! stands out alot doesnt it, very glossy, especially in a dining room with white tiles and creamy colored walls! haha what you mean by rimless?? it has little glass edges so the glass lids sit on?


I mean does it have a trim, like most aquariums have.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

LADY K said:


> blue is a different color. looks nice. what is that in your tank ? a filter?


'you mean the very last photo?? yeah its a 1200L/H internal filter, 2 came with the tank im just going to use them for a while till i get something better, and also a 200w heater behind the ship wreck..


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jayy said:


> I mean does it have a trim, like most aquariums have.


sorry jayy i dont think i totally get you? 
i think it does?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Joe1985 said:


> yeah i eventually want this planted but dont have an aquarium light and hood at this stage so not worth it? thanks


After seeing where the tank is situated, you could maybe peel off the backing and if sunlight comes through the window ?, be able to grow some low light plant's such as crypt's,anubia,water sprite,and maybe some floating pennywort without much need for a light over the top of the tank(just sayin).
Would not let the sunlight hit the tank for more than 6 or 8 hours to start lest algae becomes prevalent.
As for fishes,,lot's if not most of the tetra's that come in a variety of color's, would love the soft water.
Would stay away from livebearer's such as molly's,guppie's,platy's,swordtail's that all prefer/need,hard alkaline water to do well in the long term.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

1077 said:


> After seeing where the tank is situated, you could maybe peel off the backing and if sunlight comes through the window ?, be able to grow some low light plant's such as crypt's,anubia,water sprite,and maybe some floating pennywort without much need for a light over the top of the tank(just sayin).
> Would not let the sunlight hit the tank for more than 6 or 8 hours to start lest algae becomes prevalent.
> As for fishes,,lot's if not most of the tetra's that come in a variety of color's, would love the soft water.
> Would stay away from livebearer's such as molly's,guppie's,platy's,swordtail's that all prefer/need,hard alkaline water to do well in the long term.


yeah it is a light area during the day that could work u know i can give that a go  ill have a look into the plants u mentioned  thanks, i have a separate tank for my live bearers, what would you stock ? i have angels what schooling type fish would u stocck with them?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Joe1985 said:


> yeah it is a light area during the day that could work u know i can give that a go  ill have a look into the plants u mentioned  thanks, i have a separate tank for my live bearers, what would you stock ? i have angels what schooling type fish would u stocck with them?


Would note temp of water also, if sunlight hit's the tank for too long. 
Many of the tetra species,barb's,don't appreciate water much warmer than 78 degrees F.
Larger bodied tetra's would be my choice for Angelfish who can, and sometimes do,,, eat the more streamlined fishes.
I have had success with Lemon tetra's,Bleeding heart tetra's,Emperor tetra's,Pristella tetra's.
Cardinal's and Rummy nose while pretty, and tolerant of warmer temp's,, make very good snacks for adult Angelfish in my expieriences as well as other's. 
Larger tetra's such as Congo's ,Columbian,proved to boistrous for the Angelfish, and Serpae,Black phantom's,Black skirt's, were fond of nipping fin's of Young Angelfish but pretty much stayed clear of Adult's.
Check the fish profiles here and you can decide what interst's you.
It's gonna have to be your choice for you are the one who will be looking at it,caring for the fish.;-)


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

1077 said:


> Would note temp of water also, if sunlight hit's the tank for too long.
> Many of the tetra species,barb's,don't appreciate water much warmer than 78 degrees F.
> Larger bodied tetra's would be my choice for Angelfish who can, and sometimes do,,, eat the more streamlined fishes.
> I have had success with Lemon tetra's,Bleeding heart tetra's,Emperor tetra's,Pristella tetra's.
> ...



thanks for you help mate, will see if my local stores have them, dont mind the look of all of them haha


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Off to a great start! Good work on the stand


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> Off to a great start! Good work on the stand


thanks chesh


----------

